# AnyBody Else running Megasquirt on their 5K TQ?



## AreaFiftyOne (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
New to the forum but not to Audi's (it's not a hobby-it's an adventure)
I got an 86 5K TQ (chip, cam, turbo, 3",water/meth,MSD,ARP,H&R,etc)
Anyway, I'm not as computer savvy as I should be. I was looking for others who are running Megasquirt on their cars to help me fine-tune mine.
Any help would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Think there is a couple guyys who can help you.. loxrider is using VEMS on his 200.. seems to know what he's doing with tuning.
But some pics would be nice lol


----------



## AreaFiftyOne (Feb 24, 2009)

I might be able to get pics Sunday, thanks


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, I can help...what do you want to know?


----------

